# Destin fishing Friday



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Took my dad to try for a few grouper in close, as it looked nasty further out because of the strong north winds. It was a bit brisk early, but warmed up nicely. First spot, dropped a variety of live and cut baits, with only a few nibbles, and a nice flounder! Zipped over to the next spot and the 10# plus snapper bite was on! Couldn't keep a bait down before a snapper ate, so I broke out the medium light spinning gear and had a blast with the big snapper for awhile! Had two boatloads of dummies pull up to fish, and one boat pulled close enough that my dad asked them if they just wanted to get in our boat! They left pretty quickly, while the other group tried to anchor, fouled my anchor line, and almost hit my boat! Once again, the Marine O-6 came out in my dad, and those dummies moved away from us! Dang anybody is welcome to fish with us, but try to be a little polite... We checked a few more spots, more snapper, no grouper! Hung out around the west jetty for a bit feeding the mangroves so baits, and headed home! Great time with my dad, and beautiful day on the water!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great time except for... 

Once a Marine, always a Marine. Please let your Dad knw I said Hi

Jeff Clites


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Will do Jeff! Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the rudeness. I see more of that in Destin than anyplace I have ever fished. I avoid weekends myself.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

The same thing happened to me the last time I went fishing with my girlfriend about 6 weeks ago. Got on a spot out of P-cola. About 30-45min later, there were 6 other boats around us. One guy literally was about 10ft from my boat and kept buzzing me for a while. I finally gave him a look as if to say can you get any closer? He looked at me and then blurted out, sorry. A few minutes later, a charter boat kept creeping up to my stern. It was annoying to say the least. When I finally decided to leave, I had a boat in front of me looking at me as I am pulling up my rope and got in front of me...I literally had to ask him twice if he would move as my rope was right under his boat. As far as being hit, it happened to me when I was on a friends boat fishing. We were anchored and another boat hit us. I could not believe it. 22 mi out, we are the only ones on the spot, and he hit us. What is going on? I probably should have done as your ole man did and let the Marine 0-5 come out of me!


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, the old Marine E4 in me is a little less inclined to start a possibly pointless war of words against some guy that might be crazier and more armed than myself!


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*A Gulf Captain should have his own "Private Spots"- not relying on public spots!!*

Maybe if you are deriving your living off the Gulf Of Mexico you should consider putting "your own spots out instead of fishing what has been put out for the recreational angler!" Sorry that you are going to look upon my opinion as one that is embarrassing you but how about contributing to the resource as you take from it!
Capt. Mike Lilly
Orange Beach Alabama:thumbup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

WTF??? So its OK to butt up to others if its a public spot and I'm a weekend warrior????


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

As the saying goes... "There's a few in every crowd." Recreational anglers aren't exempt and there really isn't much you can do about it once you are in a crowded fishing hole.

What you can do, is never go to your spots or even public spots using the same route. Always try to vary it and then pay attention to your bottom machine. If you see a show of fish mark that spot because they are there for a reason, structure. That's how you will build your list of honey holes. Will you find coops and such that other people put out? Yes you will, but as you build your number of spots you will tend to go to one, get a few fish, move to the next get a few more etc. That way you won't fish out your spots and still get your bag.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

capt mike said:


> Maybe if you are deriving your living off the Gulf Of Mexico you should consider putting "your own spots out instead of fishing what has been put out for the recreational angler!" Sorry that you are going to look upon my opinion as one that is embarrassing you but how about contributing to the resource as you take from it!
> Capt. Mike Lilly
> Orange Beach Alabama:thumbup:


I agree to a point, but is it unfair to fish public spots when I choose to do so? There are many places to fish between Pensacola and Destin, many more than most people think! This thread is about fishing and dealing with rude/inconsiderate boaters. Your quote doesn't embarass me at all, "private" spots are yours until you get zapped by somebody else, then it is no longer just yours. I don't sneak up on people to grab their numbers, but if I mark a spot while running, I will come back and check it out! I would love to have the money to put out a bunch of coops, but I can't at this point in time. As to contributing to the resource, I think that is a matter of opinion! Kim I also agree with your post, watch the machine, and you will find spots!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Youre right, theres so many spots out there why pull up to a spot someone is already on, yield if you aint first. My experience as a wekend fisherman is the charter boats (mostly party boats) are way worse than the monkeys.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

They love picking the public spots apart when a season opens before they fish their own stuff.....


----------



## Tidewater1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Have to say, this is about common courtesy. Doesnt matter if you are commercial, or recreational. Treat the other guy as you would like to be treated.


----------

